# Anfänger braucht Beratung



## Nizzyx (3. Oktober 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mit dem Angeln anfangen und bin auf der Suche nach den ersten beiden Ruten.

Zur Zeit tendiere ich zu einer Matchrute , 3.60m lang mit einem Wurfgewicht von 5-20gr. Mit der Rute möchte ich hauptsächlich Posen angeln, bei starkem Wind auf Grund wechseln. Wäre das damit möglich? Und wie groß können die Fische sein, die ich mit der Rute angeln kann? Bezüglich der Rolle und Schnur habe ich mir noch keine Gedanken gemacht. Auf jeden Fall sollte es eine monofile Schnur sein.

Zum Raubfisch angeln möchte ich dann noch eine Spinnrute. Hier habe ich an eine länge von 2,70m gedacht und einem Wurgewicht von 20-70gr. oder 30-60gr. Als Rolle habe ich an eine Daiwa Ninja gedacht. Aber welche Schnur und welche Stärke wäre zu empfehlen?
Habe gelesen, dass eine geflochtene Schnur zum spinnen besser wäre aber für Anfänger doch eher ungeeignet wäre. Zielfisch wäre unter anderem Hecht und Zander. Wäre das dafür geeignet?
Gefischt werden soll ausschließlich in Bächen, kleinen Flüssen und Seen.

Danke im Voraus.
LG


----------



## Andal (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anfänger braucht Beratung*

In Sachen Friedfischrute rate ich dir zu einer sog. TwinTip Rute; zwei Ruten in einer. Sie hat zwei verschiedene Oberteile. Eines zum Posenfischen und Grundangeln und eines mit auswechselbaren Zitterspitzen fürs leichte Feedern, Methodfeedern und feines Grundangeln.

https://www.kl-angelsport.de/greys-prodigy-txl-specialist-twin-tip-12-ft.html


----------



## Stulle (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anfänger braucht Beratung*

Mit der kannst du dann durchaus  karpfen rausholen. Grundangeln geht auch wenn die benötigten gewichte nicht zu schwer werden. Für die friedfische solte  es 20 er oder 25 er mono sein, mundschnur dann dünner.

Fürs spinnfischen würde ich ne gute 30 er mono nehmen da sind die Knoten/Verbinder einfacher. Ein Fehler mit Knäuel läßt sich besser entwirren und kostet nicht gleich 13c/m.


----------



## Bronni (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anfänger braucht Beratung*

Als Anfänger würde ich Dir eine leichte Feederrute empfehlen. Die Erfolge stellen sich eher ein und das Angeln ist einfacher als mit einer Posen-Montage. Informationen über das Feedern gibt es im Netz reichlich. Ruten mit passenden Rollen und Zubehör werden auch im Netz oft preiswert angeboten oder der Händler vor Ort stellt Dir eine passende Kombi zusammen. Gib lieber für die Rolle etwas mehr Geld aus, die Bremse funktioniert bei preiswerten Rollen oft nur bescheiden.
  Zum Spinnfischen würde ich Dir auch eine 2,7 m Rute mit 30-50g Wurfgewicht empfehlen. Sie sollte nicht zu weich sein, damit der Anhieb auch durch kommt. Geflochtene Schnur ist aus meiner Sicht schon notwendig, Du hast direkten Kontakt zum Köder und merkst jeden Biss. Auch hier ist die Rolle wichtiger als die Rute. Fange mit kurzen Würfen an, keine Gewaltwürfe, dann gibt es auch weniger Schnursalat.
  Lass Dich beraten, das Netz hilft Dir, frag erfahrende Angler, ich glaube, jeder hilft einem Anfänger gerne.


----------



## Nizzyx (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anfänger braucht Beratung*

Danke für die Antworten. Die TwinTip Rute finde ich aber ein bisschen zu teuer für den Anfang. Habe so für Rute + Rolle + Schnur an 150€ gedacht. Bekommt man dafür was gescheites?

Ist die oben genannte Rolle von mir zu empfehlen? Und wie schwer ist es für einen Anfänger mit geflochtener zu spinnen?

Habe gelesen, dass Feederuten eigentlich für weite Entfernungen sind, die Gewässer die ich beangeln möchte bieten aber keine riesigen Entfernungen. Ist eine Feederute dann trotzdem sinnvoller als eine Matchrute?

Welche Marken für Ruten in meinem Preisbereich wären zu Empfehlen?


----------



## Bronni (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anfänger braucht Beratung*

Ich feedere mit einer leichten 3,3m Rute auf geringe Distanz. ABU, Balzer, Browning und noch weitere Firmen bieten entsprechende Ruten. Versuche ein Auslaufmodell übers Netz zu kaufen, lohnt sich und Du hast mehr Geld für eine gute Rolle. Wenn Du auf geringere Entfernungen feedern willst, brauchst Du auch nicht so riesige Feederrollen. Eine kleine bis mittlere Rolle (2500 – 3000) reicht aus. Ich selbst nutze eine 0.18 bzw. 0,22mm monofile Schnur,  reicht normalerweise vollkommen aus. 
  Für 150€ wirst Du eine vernünftige Feeder-Kombi bekommen. Die Rolle von Daiwa kenne ich zwar  nicht, aber Daiwa oder Shimano bauen in der Regel gute Rollen.
​


----------



## Andal (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anfänger braucht Beratung*



Nizzyx schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten. Die TwinTip Rute finde ich aber ein bisschen zu teuer für den Anfang. Habe so für Rute + Rolle + Schnur an 150€ gedacht. Bekommt man dafür was gescheites?



Dafür bekommst du auch zwei Ruten in einer. Mit einer Feederrute Posenfischen... na ja, wenn sonst nichts anders zu Verfügung steht, dann muss es halt irgendwie damit gehen. Optimal ist es bestimmt nicht.


----------



## Nizzyx (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anfänger braucht Beratung*

Ich glaube Bronni meint damit, dass ich am Anfang auch Feederfischen soll.

Ich bin mir da noch unschlüssig da ich eigentlich nicht auf eine Posenrute verzichten will. Ich finde es einfach so spannend die Pose zu beobachten bis sie dann endlich untergeht.


----------



## Andal (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anfänger braucht Beratung*

Da liegst du mit deinem Bauchgefühl schon richtig. Posenfischen gehört einfach zu den unbedingten Basics. #6

Wenn du nicht ganz so viel Geld ausgeben willst, dann schau dir nach eine ganz gewöhnlichen Allroundrute mit 360 cm und einem Wurfgewicht bis 40 gr.. Das ist immer noch fein genug, um auch kleinere Posenmontagen zu fische, aber stabil genug, damit es auch mit Grundbleien, Methodfeedern und solchen Sachen geht. Auch der gerne zitierte "größere Karpfen" lässt sich mit einer solchen Rute gut bändigen und sicher landen.


----------



## madball80 (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anfänger braucht Beratung*

würde auch als Anfänger ne geflochtene zum Spinnfischen empfehlen, da einfach mehr Gefühl und auch mehr Fisch damit möglich ist... mach dir die Rolle gut voll, da du mit Sicherheit anfangs öfters mal abreisst etc.


----------



## Cynastorix (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anfänger braucht Beratung*

Moin, 
es gibt auch günstigere DUO-Tips. Ich habe zum Beispiel ein Modell von DAM und bin sehr zufrieden. 1,75 lbs Karpfenrute + Feederrute in einem. 
http://www.cipro.de/fullbuttons/koshy/DAM_MAD/D_Fender_Specialist/D_Fender_Specialist.htm
Lg


----------



## Nizzyx (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anfänger braucht Beratung*

Die hört sich interessant an. Es gibt sogar schon die 3. Version dieser Rute: http://www.fishernator.de/mad-d-fender-iii-specialist-duo-tip-3-60m-1-75lbs-3-2-tlg-karpfenrute.html

Ich denke das wird meine Posenrute. Was für eine Rolle wäre dafür geeignet? 2500?


----------



## Andal (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anfänger braucht Beratung*

Ich würde zu einer 4000er greifen, eher sogar zu einer entsprechenden Freilaufrolle. Beim Grundangeln sehr nützlich und beim Posenfischen an so einer Rute auch kein Nachteil.


----------



## hecht99 (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anfänger braucht Beratung*

Ich würde zu einer Floatrute greifen. Da geht vom Posenfischen auf Weißfische, Karpfen und Zander bis hin zum leichten Grundfischen alles. Haben halt mehr Power als Matchruten. Die Daiwa Aqualite wäre ein Beispiel hierfür


----------



## Cynastorix (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anfänger braucht Beratung*

Moin,
also ich habe an meiner DAM Duo-Tip die oft empfohlene Okuma Longbow in der 60iger Größe und bin auch damit Zufrieden. Meiner Ansicht nach eine ordentliche Rolle zum schmalen Kurs. Es kann sicherlich auch eine Nummer kleiner sein.
http://www.gerlinger.de/okuma-freil...r-1?___store=default&nosto=nosto-page-search1
Lg


----------



## gerald5701 (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anfänger braucht Beratung*

Moin. Als einfache Matchrute werfe ich die Cormoran distance match ins Rennen. Kostet nur 35,- und taugt zum Posen angeln wie zum leichten Grundangeln. Habe die Rute auch zum Feedern missbraucht-geht auch mit etwas genauem hinsehen.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cynastorix (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anfänger braucht Beratung*

Moin,
noch ein Nachtrag zur DAM Rute. Du solltest dir im klaren darüber sein, dass es sich um eine 2 teilige Rute handelt. Sie hat also eine Transportlänge >180cm. Für mich ist das unproblematisch, aber nicht dass du dich später wunderst.


----------

